# Отзыв о хирурге Пекарском



## Туман777 (28 Авг 2017)

Раз мы тут все обмениваемся нашим опытом, с теми кому требуется помощь, оставлю свой отзыв о известном хирурге Израиля, который оперировал Плющенко - Пекарском. 
Мой отзыв такой: не советую оперироваться у пекарского (нейрохирург Пекарский Илья Давидович работающий в Израиле).
Он меня оперировал дважды и оба раза совершил ошибки, которые я до сих пор расхлебываю. 
Причём очень показательно, перед первой операцией, правая рука пекарского анестезиолог Элла, всегда была на связи, а как только у меня начались проблемы со спиной, то до них сразу стало не дозвониться и недописаться.

Как примеры неправильной работы пекарского - это при выполнении первой операции мне был установлен динамический стабилизатор Диам, на уровне L5 S1, который у меня за тем сместился назад. Потом я узнал что ставить его было мне нельзя, так как упираться Диаму, в нижней его части, было некуда, т. К. У меня нет выраженного остистого отростка у крестца и соответственно Диам не упирадся и не выполнял свою функцию, а просто сместился.

Проблема второй операции написана выше в сообщениях, когда мне пекарский установил ПТФ на уровень L5 S1. 

Лучше найти хирурга в России, это будет удобнее и дешевле. Главное найти хорошего специалиста, сейчас они у нас слава богу есть.

Ещё допишу про Пекарского.
Пока я мытарствовал по больницам и по консультациям нейрохирургов, я встретил ещё несколько человек, которым Пекарский навредил и ещё про нескольких слышал от нейрохирургов у которых консультировался.


----------



## Moses (28 Авг 2017)

По последнему предложению есть вопросы, где эти хорошие специалисты? Местных нейрохирургов в расчет не берём. Сейчас я таковыми считаю: Манащук (Тюмень), Сергеев (Самара), Круглов (Подольск), Мб Бущик (Питер. Говорят зациклился на эндоскопии). Но что есть показатель "хороший"? Процент удачных операций? Так мы его не знаем... Да и обязательно найдутся люди на этом форуме которые из приведенного мной списка назовут человека п... М, так как именно он не избавил их от страдании. А так я бы хотел чтобы на форуме появилась отдельная тема о нейрохирургах и чтобы люди активно в ней отписывались, а то у нас большинство считает только Пекарского богом спинальной хирургии (во многом из-за его раскрутки после Плющенко... Мечты, мечты. Но почему-то у нас на форуме не принято обсуждать нейрохиругов, хотя в интернете, есть сайт про врачей где их обсуждают (и не только их) и это не считается зазорным. Понятное дело что в разделе оперативное лечение в основном сидят люди которым операция не очень помогла, да и в остальных ветках тоже не лучше, и это понятно... Если человеку помогла операция, он не будет искать сайт подобной тематики. И конечно перевес отрицательных отзывов о нейрохирургах будет гораздо больше. Но я бы хотел видеть такие отзывы, прежде чем довериться человеку со скальпелем. И понятное дело что даже у самого хорошего нейрохирурга отрицательных отзывов может быть больше, чем у посредственного, просто из за того что у него этих операций может быть в 500 раз больше... Имхо все сложно. Зарнее извиняюсь за ошибки, пишу с телефона, да и так не особо грамотен. Всем Здоровья и Бодрости духа

Ладно, хрен с ними с плохими отзывами, мне бы и только хороших хватило, чтобы хоть маленько прояснилась картина, да что-то и такие не пишут, изредка целиком о больнице, а мне оно надо? Хорошо кормят, милые медсестры, в туалетах убрано... Да я готов бигус целыми днями есть, и какать в деревянном туалете, пускай меня медсестры посылают, только помогите мне избавиться от боли... Вот такие дела


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2017)

Коллоидный рубец.
Принято. Месяц срок небольшой. Пройдет.
Лфк надо много, но осторожно.

@Туман777, что-то тему со снимками не нашёл.
У меня проходили реабилитацию 5 человек после его операций на позвоночнике и один с ТБС.
Все хорошо. С ТБС так после трёх операций у нас. Все относительно.


----------



## Туман777 (29 Авг 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26511/#post-300578

А что такое тбс?
И у этих пяти человек все сделанное Пекарским было сделано хорошо?


----------



## La murr (29 Авг 2017)

Туман777 написал(а):


> А что такое тбс?


Тазобедренный сустав


----------



## Туман777 (15 Сен 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> Тазобедренный сустав


Спасибо)


----------



## Север (18 Мар 2019)

Получается этот Пекарский оперирует все подряд? Позвоночник, суставы (тазобедренные, коленные, плечевые и т.д.). Так получается?


----------



## La murr (18 Мар 2019)

@Север, на форуме найдётся не один отзыв о работе этого хирурга.
Восторженных отзывов не было.


----------



## Север (18 Мар 2019)

Да это ясно. Читал. Да и так наслышан. Просто хирурги, занимающиеся позвоночником нейрохирурги или ортопеды, никогда не будут хвататься за все подряд. Вдумайтесь, некий репатриант по фамилии Пекарский, делает медицинским туристам все подряд. Только деньги плати. Как вам такое? Нейрохирурги ещё могут оперировать в смежных областях. Например на головном мозге. Но ортопеды никогда. Если занимается , только узкоспециализированно. Кто то позвоночникам, кто то суставами. 
Не понимаю почему посетители форума не обратили внимание на этот сомнительный факт. Этому Пекарскому однозначно нет!


----------



## elena2015 (18 Мар 2019)

@Туман777, как сейчас Ваши дела?


----------



## olenkasolo (18 Мар 2019)

Moses написал(а):


> По последнему предложению есть вопросы, где эти хорошие специалисты? Местных нейрохирургов в расчет не берём. Сейчас я таковыми считаю: Манащук (Тюмень), Сергеев (Самара), Круглов (Подольск), Мб Бущик (Питер. Говорят зациклился на эндоскопии). Но что есть показатель "хороший"? Процент удачных операций? Так мы его не знаем... Да и обязательно найдутся люди на этом форуме которые из приведенного мной списка назовут человека п... М, так как именно он не избавил их от страдании. А так я бы хотел чтобы на форуме появилась отдельная тема о нейрохирургах и чтобы люди активно в ней отписывались, а то у нас большинство считает только Пекарского богом спинальной хирургии (во многом из-за его раскрутки после Плющенко... Мечты, мечты. Но почему-то у нас на форуме не принято обсуждать нейрохиругов, хотя в интернете, есть сайт про врачей где их обсуждают (и не только их) и это не считается зазорным. Понятное дело что в разделе оперативное лечение в основном сидят люди которым операция не очень помогла, да и в остальных ветках тоже не лучше, и это понятно... Если человеку помогла операция, он не будет искать сайт подобной тематики. И конечно перевес отрицательных отзывов о нейрохирургах будет гораздо больше. Но я бы хотел видеть такие отзывы, прежде чем довериться человеку со скальпелем. И понятное дело что даже у самого хорошего нейрохирурга отрицательных отзывов может быть больше, чем у посредственного, просто из за того что у него этих операций может быть в 500 раз больше... Имхо все сложно. Зарнее извиняюсь за ошибки, пишу с телефона, да и так не особо грамотен. Всем Здоровья и Бодрости духа
> 
> Ладно, хрен с ними с плохими отзывами, мне бы и только хороших хватило, чтобы хоть маленько прояснилась картина, да что-то и такие не пишут, изредка целиком о больнице, а мне оно надо? Хорошо кормят, милые медсестры, в туалетах убрано... Да я готов бигус целыми днями есть, и какать в деревянном туалете, пускай меня медсестры посылают, только помогите мне избавиться от боли... Вот такие дела



Ну почему же, я писала как раз о хирурге, не только о больнице.


----------



## BBK (19 Мар 2019)

La murr написал(а):


> @Север, на форуме найдётся не один отзыв о работе этого хирурга.
> Восторженных отзывов не было.


Пекарский запорол мне две операции, сделал из меня практически инвалида. Причём обещал, что через 2-3 месяца буду в прежней физической форме, возобновлю тренировки в спортзале и тд и тп. Операция не сложная, банальная ТПФ. Итог печальный : после операции парез правой стопы, спазм черёхглавой мышей, онемение спупни и тд. (до операции ничего этого конечно же не было) + в разы усилились боли в пояснице. А причина очень проста - вогнал винт в позвоночный канал и повредил нервы + мало раздвинул возвонки. Если ты это была клиника в которой он работал, то нет проблем, через день - второй перекрутили винты, исправили ошибки и всё ок. Но он арендует операционные в очень дорогих клиниках и исправлять свои ошибки бесплатно ему никто не даст, всё за счёт пациента. Нужно заплатить ещё раз за аренду операционной, анастезиологу, Пекарскому и тд, а это десятки тысяч долларов, и это за его ошибки. И это плюс к той огромной сумме, которая уже была уплачена. 
Не у всех есть возможность найти сразу такие огромные суммы. Я подсобралл денег и приехал к нему исправлять его же ошибки. И что в итоге? Да, прооперировал. Обещал улучшение, ну всё как обычно. Но стало ещё хуже чем после первой его операции. Всё только усугубил. Конструкцию снимать и переставлять не захотел, утверждает что она стоит правильно и винт не в канале сидит.  Хотят посетил я много нх и все сказали, что винт в канале, нужно выкручивать его и переустанавливать.
После двух его операций - остался без денег и здоровья. Вот такой он знаменитый Пекарский. Обходите его десятой дорогой если вам дорого своё здоровье. Это человек без совести и чести.


----------



## Север (19 Мар 2019)

В вас говорит обида. Это понятно. Потеряно здоровье, деньги. Но если  не зацикливаться на вашем частном случае, то по Пекарскому все значительно сложнее. Я работаю в сфере близкой к хайтеку в одной питерской фирме. Один из отделов наших партнеров в Израиле, плотно занимается разработкой разного рода протезов. Естественно, как человек с периодической сильной болью в спине, я постоянно интересуюсь технологиями, врачами, различными новыми девайсами. Мои коллеги охотно делятся со мной информацией., во время командировок в Израиль (1-2 раза в мес). Отсюда немного (совсем немного) в теме. 

Дело в том, что коренные израильтяне не оперируются у пекарского. Как думаете почему? Правильно; этот живчик никому не известен. Ведущим спинальным хирургом не является, в число известных специалистов не входит. Одним словом бомбит бывший наш соотечественник по мед туристам. По израильским законам этот чел числится в гос больнице где-то в Герцлии. Однако там не оперирует, авторитетом не пользуется, предпочитает снимать операционные в различных коммерческих клиниках. Интересный факт: в период 2014-2015 гг, частная клиника Асута, указала ему на дверь, попросту выгнала, в связи с массовыми запросами мед документации по оперированным им пациентам со стороны адвокатов и страховых компаний. Естественно все это русскоязычные пациенты, и все благополучно развалилось (читай ниже)

Команда Пекарского это человек 5-6. Кроме одиозной анестезиологши, там медиа-менеджеры, адвокат, представители в Мск. Они все привыкли хорошо жить. Поэтому невозможно встретить простых пациентов (не медийных персонажей), которые ушли бы от него без операции. Пекарский оперирует всех, кто имел неосторожность попасть к нему. Ау, доктора форума; что там сказано насчёт показаний к операции на позвоночнике?

Что спасает нашего живчика? Оно «маленькое» препятствие; - невозможность найти медицинского эксперта для подготовки экспертного заключения о врачебной халатности. Для совкового мед туриста, не владеющего ни английским ни ивритом, это за гранью возможного. 

1.Мед эксперт должен быть действительно известным специалистом с большим опытом работы и с большим авторитетом 

2.Это должен быть коренной израильтянин (возможны варианты: приехавшие из Штатов, Канады или Европы)

3.«Русских» или по другому репатриантов среди мед экспертов в Израиле нет. По крайней мере, как мне сказали в области спинальной хирургии точно нет.

4.Адвокат, ведущий дело тоже однозначно должен быть коренным или из Штатов или Европы. Естественно по русски не говорит.

5.Если случилось чудо и получена положительное экспертное заключение, то стоит оно огромных денег. До 10 тыс $. 

Так что все эти факторы делают нереальным предъявить какие либо претензии Пекарскому. 

Думаю на этом форуме мы увидим ещё много жертв Пекарского.


----------



## La murr (19 Мар 2019)

Север написал(а):


> Думаю на этом форуме мы увидим ещё много жертв Пекарского.


Но лучше бы их не было... 
Возможно, Ваши отзывы помогут кому-то сделать правильный выбор.


----------



## Север (19 Мар 2019)

Буду очень рад уважаемый админ, если эта информация кому то поможет, однако обратите внимание, на форуме полно страдальцев после Пекарского. Это не вызывает никаких сомнений! По косвенным признакам (разговоры с знакомыми из врачебной тусовки)  в одной только Москве  их несколько десятков. Но вот что интересно, все они молчат на форуме. Это что, наша национальная черта стыдливо покрывать негодяев? Представляю что было бы на каком нибудь европейском или американском форуме. Я иногда читаю их. Там люди совершенно другие.


----------



## FlyLady (20 Мар 2019)

Север написал(а):


> все они молчат на форуме. Это что, наша национальная черта стыдливо покрывать негодяев?


Бывает,  людям сложно (стыдно)  признать, что они ошиблись, попались на обман, что они сами допустили, что попали в такую ситуацию.
имхо, чаще получаются две  крайности: 
или во всем виноват другой  и тогда его надо разнести  в пух и прах, рассказав всем и вся, 
какой тот другой... нехороший человек;
или вторая крайность, что я сам во всём  виноват,  сам лоханулся и допустил (не предусмотрел, не просчитал) , что со мной так обошлись, а это же стыдно, больно и неприятно признать даже самому себе, а уж тем более рассказать кому-то другому, что чаще человек об этом  молчит, гнобя себя за свои якобы ошибки.

А середины чаще нет. Такой черно-белый мир получается.  А истина  как раз где-то посередине.

PS ничего не могу сказать по Пекарского.
Мой комментарий  носит общий характер.


----------



## aspirant (24 Мар 2019)

отзывов об  операциях в Европе мало , потому что ,если удачно,то люди не рассказывают об этом Если не удачно ,то почему то все винят больного который попался В основном пользуются популярностью русскоязычные врачи  Потому ,что  поначалу доступны  Но если  что не так, и телефон не отвечает и комментариев ни каких


----------



## Север (24 Мар 2019)

Прошу прощения. Кто нибудь, что-нибудь понял в 3-х последних сообщениях форумчанина с ником aspirant? Я лично ничего не понял. Уважаемый аспирант, что вы хотели нам сказать двумя пустыми сообщениями? Одно сообщение вроде как относится к теме, но эта тема о Пекарском. Вы можете создать отдельную тему «Лечение в Европе». Это будет интересно.


----------



## Туман777 (2 Май 2019)

Отпишусь о состоянии своего здоровья, может кому то будет полезно.

Не все уже припомню, что я здесь писал и если повторюсь, то не судите строго.

После двух операций у пекарского мне пришлось делать третью операцию и уже в России, в Санкт-Петербурге, в больнице имени Вредано. Был удален имплант от пекарского на уровне L4-L5, удален рубец и сделана пластика мышцы, которую пекарский не вернул на место после установки жесткой фиксации. Еще пекарский сделал слишком глубокий разрез при удалении диска L5-S1  из-за чего остаются боли слева, в районе низа поясницы и начало ягодицы.

После последней операции во Вредена прошло почти два года. Я продолжаю восстанавливаться, хожу 2 раза в неделю в бассейн и один раз в тренажерный зал. Раньше поднятие даже 1 кг тяжести вызывало боль в пояснице. За два года я дошёл до возможности поднять гантели по 4 кг в каждой руке, но другие осевые нагрузки в зале избегаю - занимались только гантелями в положении стоя, для того чтобы в быту просто можно было носить хотя бы пакеты из магазина.

Спина к сожалению болит, но эти боли уже не такие сильные как до последней операции и качество жизни значительно улучшено. При этом бывают несильные боли в ногах и в ступнях.

 Сейчас остаются ограничения:
1. не могу более 45 минут сидеть или ходить, т.к. начинает сильно болеть поясница - необходимо чередовать нагрузку

2. Не в зале, а в реальной жизни могу поднимать в руках не более чем по 2 кг.

3. Наклоны вперед не делаю, если что-то надо поднять то приседаю на одно колено, спину при этом держу прямо.

4. На корточки не приседаю.

5. От вибрации начинает усиливаться боль в пояснице: если ехать по плохой дороге или где-то слушать громкую музыку с хорошо выраженными басами.



Расскажу ещё один негатив о Пекарском, про который я не написал. После двух операций, которые он мне сделал и после того как боли сохранялись, он предложил мне сделать блокаду. Я приехал в Израиль и поздно вечером мы встретились в небольшой медицинской клиники. Всё действие происходило поздно вечером, в пустой больнице, когда основные сотрудники и обслуживающий персонал уже не работали. Всё напоминало "халтуру", как-будто Пекарский и врачи, которые были с ним, в свободное от работы время подхалтуривают себе дополнительных денег. Пекарскому я плотил наличными долларами лично ему в руки, никаких документов не оформлялось.  Пекарский не заметил, но я видел как как он из моих денег выплачивал деньги тем кто помогал ему выполнять блокаду.

Есть очень большое желание засудить Перкарского, но как доказать, что операции сделаны не качественно...


----------



## Константин100 (2 Май 2019)

Ешкин крот,  я что то не совсем понял. Это получается в пусто больнице почти ночью Пекарский привозит пациента из Росиии и вместе с какими то жуликами неизвестно где делает блокаду глубоко в позвоночник? А потом начали тут же неотходя от кассы деньги делить?Туман 777 вы ничего не попутали?


----------



## Туман777 (2 Май 2019)

Константин100 написал(а):


> Ешкин крот,  я что то не совсем понял. Это получается в пусто больнице почти ночью Пекарский привозит пациента из Росиии и вместе с какими то жуликами неизвестно где делает блокаду глубоко в позвоночник? А потом начали тут же неотходя от кассы деньги делить?Туман 777 вы ничего не попутали?



Нет, я в здравом уме и светлой памяти! И никакие медикаменты сейчас слава Богу не употребляю!

Единственное мне диск Пекарський записал и отдал, на котором, с его слов,  записано куда он вводил иглы при блокаде, чтобы если она помогла, то он в будущем смог посмотреть и вспомнить куда он колол.


----------



## Александра1981 (2 Май 2019)

@Туман777, я очень рада, что Вам стало лучше, это даёт надежду нам.


----------



## Константин100 (2 Май 2019)

Я конечно извеняюсь но мне отчетливо представилась картина маслом, как любил говариваить Гоцман из к/ф Ликвидация.
Дело к ночи. Пекарский везет пациента на окраину города в какую то больничку, где его уже ждут какие нибудь Ленчик и Жорик с привоза. Пекарский делает блокаду, забывает про пациента и пытается улизнуть. Тут Ленчик и Жорик вылавливают его и начинается одесский диалог. Потц, кричит ему Жорик. да сам ты потс ему в ответ пекарский. Если ты брал денег как для себе, таки и нам дай как для себе.Беня не делайте мне мозг и т.д. И тутже на глазах перекошеного от боли пачиента начинают размахивая руками делить деньги.
А если серьезно ну что тут сказать. Жесть. Ад. Это преступники. Админ, прошу не удалять текст. Ничего неприличного тут нет, просто эмоции бьют чере край. И я еще копил денег на операцию у этого пекарского. Бог миловал..


----------



## Туман777 (2 Май 2019)

Я пекарскому заплатил (уже точно не помню, но приблизительно):
1ая операция 35 000$
2ая операция 33 000$
блокада 1 500$

Итог выкинутые деньги и испорченная спина...

Ещё есть такой нюанс, часть денег при оплате операции я платил в больницу официально, платил с кредитной и дебетовой карт, а часть я платил на руки наличкой помошнице Пекарского Элле, она же анестезиолог Пекарского.



Александра1981 написал(а):


> @Туман777, я очень рада, что Вам стало лучше, это даёт надежду нам.



Спасибо!!)

Очень длинные тернистый путь я прошёл и хочу сказать всем- верьте в то что вы добьетесь положительных результатов,  не в коем случак не опускайте руки всё зависит только от вас!

Да периодически накатывают грустные и пессимистические мысли, без этого наверно никакой нормальный человек не обходится, если у него что-то долго не получается и расстраивается, уходит в депрессию, НО находите в себе силы и продолжайте двигаться вперед, ищите своего врача, читайте литературу, занимайтесь упражнениями, общайтесь в интернете читайте и делитесь опытом!!!


----------



## BBK (2 Май 2019)

Константин100 написал(а):


> Я конечно извеняюсь но мне отчетливо представилась картина маслом, как любил говариваить Гоцман из к/ф Ликвидация.
> Дело к ночи. Пекарский везет пациента на окраину города в какую то больничку, где его уже ждут какие нибудь Ленчик и Жорик с привоза. Пекарский делает блокаду, забывает про пациента и пытается улизнуть. Тут Ленчик и Жорик вылавливают его и начинается одесский диалог. Потц, кричит ему Жорик. да сам ты потс ему в ответ пекарский. Если ты брал денег как для себе, таки и нам дай как для себе.Беня не делайте мне мозг и т.д. И тутже на глазах перекошеного от боли пачиента начинают размахивая руками делить деньги.
> А если серьезно ну что тут сказать. Жесть. Ад. Это преступники. Админ, прошу не удалять текст. Ничего неприличного тут нет, просто эмоции бьют чере край. И я еще копил денег на операцию у этого пекарского. Бог миловал..


Константин, это не бог, это мы. С Вас причитается презент всем пострадавшим от рук Пекарского и написавших в этой теме. Вы реально остались с деньгами и здоровьем. Найдите для себя достойного хирурга в РФ. Чего стоит отзыв пациентки из Украины, которую оперировал Пекарский. Изуродовал и выкинул через неделю на улицу. Она уже три года с постели не встаёт. К сожалению о Пекарском она писала не в этой теме, а в других.  От таких отзывов страшно становится даже встречаться с ним, не то что быть пациентом.


Туман777 написал(а):


> Ещё есть такой нюанс, часть денег при оплате операции я платил в больницу официально, платил с кредитной и дебетовой карт, а часть я платил на руки наличкой помошнице Пекарского Элле, она же анестезиолог Пекарского.


Вы платили Фельдман после операции?


----------



## Туман777 (3 Май 2019)

BBK написал(а):


> Вы платили Фельдман после операции?



До операции.

Около 15 000$ я платил Фельдман на руки за каждую операцию, остальное оплачивал в больницу Ассута.

Ещё один факт о Пекарском.
Когда пекарский делал операцию Плющенко и установил ему жесткую фиксацию на уровень L5-S1, он сказал Плющенко, что эта конструкция не сломается даже если в него на сумасшедшей скорости врежется машина. Однако Плющенко сломал один из саморезов на тренировке. Получается Пекарский и Плющенко обманул. В общем грош цена словам Пекарского...

Выложу документы по второй операции:









Выше выложенную выписку мне выдал пекарский.

эту выписку мне выдали в больнице:



перевод израильской выписки из больницы:


----------



## elena2015 (3 Май 2019)

Очень хочу, чтобы нашли те люди, у которых хватит сил и здоровья отомстить Пекарскому за все наши мучанья.
Думаю, когда-нибудь это обязательно произойдёт. 
Просто в голове не укладывается весь этот беспредел....


----------



## Туман777 (3 Май 2019)

elena2015 написал(а):


> Очень хочу, чтобы нашли те люди, у которых хватит сил и здоровья отомстить Пекарскому за все наши мучанья.
> Думаю, когда-нибудь это обязательно произойдёт.
> Просто в голове не укладывается весь этот беспредел....



Я бы с удовольствием! Но физически отомстить опасно, т.к  можно оказаться в израильской тюрьме. Хотя если он приедет в Россию, то здесь можно бы было)) Хотел бы отомстить ему юридически, но пока мне непонятно как доказать его вину.


----------



## BBK (3 Май 2019)

Туман777 написал(а):


> До операции.
> 
> Около 15 000$ я платил Фельдман на руки за каждую операцию, остальное оплачивал в больницу Ассута.


Мне делал Пекарский первую операцию тоже в Ассуте, а вторую в Герцелии. Но Вам он хотя бы выписку дал, что да как, а мне описание второй операции на трёх строчках, что было подозрение на то, что якобы застыл динамический фиксатор. Перед второй операцией говорил, что скорее всего удалит конструкцию. Но как её можно было удалить, если прошло семь месяцев после первой операции? Разве блок так быстро формируется?
В общем, что делать не знал, зачем оперировал не понятно. Ну хотя понятно, хотел заработать.
Все нейрохирурги к которым я обращался, сказали, что причина боли в винте, который Пекарский загнал в позвоночный канал. Это на мрт видели все кроме Пекарского.
После второй операции с правой ногой стало совсем плохо. Но Пекарский тоже этого не видел. Мне надоело выслушивать его сказки, и ещё платить за это 1000 дол. в день, оплачивая палату. На второй день после операции попросил что бы сняли дренаж и ушел из клиники.


----------



## Север (3 Май 2019)

Давно не заходил, а тут оказывается дискуссия полным ходом. Я сопереживаю и сочувствую вам всем, не только как человек работающий в сфере близкой к разработке mesh, cranioplasty и т.д. Наличие каких-то знаний по тематике увы не избавило меня от ХБНЧС. Так же как и миллионы я страдаю. В самолёте почти все время полёта стою в проходе, ловя на себе недоуменные взгляды пассажиров. У меня очень много коллег в Израиле, из этой сферы. Они много знают по этой теме в целом и по Пекарскому в частности. 
Беру небольшой тайм-аут, подготовлю некоторую информацию и опубликую в этой теме. 
Всем здоровья и сил.


----------



## BBK (3 Май 2019)

elena2015 написал(а):


> Очень хочу, чтобы нашли те люди, у которых хватит сил и здоровья отомстить Пекарскому за все наши мучанья.
> Думаю, когда-нибудь это обязательно произойдёт.
> Просто в голове не укладывается весь этот беспредел....


Елена, опишите, пожалуйста, кратко свою историю общения Пекарским. 
Хорошая реклама - залог успеха! После прочтения наших трагических историй к нему так и протянутся пациенты, просто отбоя не будет.
Потом по сайтам, ФБ и Инстаграм раскидаем ссылки. Пусть народ читает.


Север написал(а):


> Давно не заходил, а тут оказывается дискуссия полным ходом. Я сопереживаю и сочувствую вам всем, не только как человек работающий в сфере близкой к разработке mesh, cranioplasty и т.д. Наличие каких-то знаний по тематике увы не избавило меня от ХБНЧС. Так же как и миллионы я страдаю. В самолёте почти все время полёта стою в проходе, ловя на себе недоуменные взгляды пассажиров. У меня очень много коллег в Израиле, из этой сферы. Они много знают по этой теме в целом и по Пекарскому в частности.
> Беру небольшой тайм-аут, подготовлю некоторую информацию и опубликую в этой теме.
> Всем здоровья и сил.


Очень ждём от Вас информацию, и сразу даём для прочтения в ФБ и Инстаграм. Реальные отзывы благодарных пациентов.


----------



## elena2015 (3 Май 2019)

Больная тема.
В 2014 пекарский поставил мне ТПФ с 6-ю винтами,из которых 4 были введены неправильно, мимо тел позвонков, что в последствии привело к разрушении кости вокруг этих винтов. Кроме этого была пробита твёрдая спинномозговая оболочка. Появились 3 огромные арахноидальные кисты. Этот преступник в белом халате удалил мне очень много суставных отростков, которые абсолютно не надо было удалять, оставив позвоночник без заднего опорного комплекса.
Во время операции был сделан рентген, где уже было видно(при желании), что винты введены неправильно, но меня уверили, что все прекрасно.
В итоге, пришла в АСУТУ своими ногами а уезжала на носилках.
Позже была сделана реконструктивная операция, которая уже не смогла ничем помочь. Сейчас я инвалид 1-ой группы, лежачая, со страшными болями.


----------



## Туман777 (3 Май 2019)

Север написал(а):


> Давно не заходил, а тут оказывается дискуссия полным ходом. Я сопереживаю и сочувствую вам всем, не только как человек работающий в сфере близкой к разработке mesh, cranioplasty и т.д. Наличие каких-то знаний по тематике увы не избавило меня от ХБНЧС. Так же как и миллионы я страдаю. В самолёте почти все время полёта стою в проходе, ловя на себе недоуменные взгляды пассажиров. У меня очень много коллег в Израиле, из этой сферы. Они много знают по этой теме в целом и по Пекарскому в частности.
> Беру небольшой тайм-аут, подготовлю некоторую информацию и опубликую в этой теме.
> Всем здоровья и сил.



А могут Ваши знакомые помочь мне с информацией, которая мне поможет понять, есть ли шансы у меня засудить Пекарского в Израиле?

Буду благодарен любой полезной информации: есть ли преценденты в судах израиля по таким случаям, какой алгоритм подачи в суд, стоимость судебных издержек и т.п.

Ещё допишу показательную ситуацию с пекарским после первой операции.

 Через несколько месяцев, после первой операции, когда у меня вышел имплант мои боли усилились и я сделал МРТ и отправил его Пекарскому. Он целых 3 недели не мог посмотреть моё МРТ!!!
Я много раз звонил Фельдман в ожидание ответа от Пекарского, она очень редко подходила к телефону на мои звонки, однако перед первой операции она всегда подходила к телефону, либо перезванивала мне. Это показатель того, что когда они могут на вас заработать они будут сдувать с вас пылинки, отвечать на телефон, читать ваши письма, но когда у вас возникают проблемы они начинают вас игнорировать.

Дальше ещё хуже, после того как пекарский посмотрел результаты МРТ он сказал, что на МРТ всё хорошо, однако спина продолжала болеть и я никак не мог избавиться от болей. Я непрестанно им звонил с разных телефонных номеров, чтобы они снимали трубки, т.к. на сой номер уни уже не отвечали и через какое-то время пекарський сказал что мне  надо приехать на очную консультацию. Я приехал и показал ему те же снимки МРТ, которые отправлял ранее по почте и на консультации он посмотрев снимки про которые он мне раньше сказал, что все хорошо, он сказал что да проблема есть,   что у меня вышел имплант и надо делать новую операцию- удалять вышедший имплант на уровне L5-S1 и делать на этом уровне жесткую фиксацию, т к. раз диам вышел, то если его опять поставить он сможет опять сместиться.


----------



## BBK (3 Май 2019)

elena2015 написал(а):


> Больная тема.
> В 2014 пекарский поставил мне ТПФ с 6-ю винтами,из которых 4 были введены неправильно, мимо тел позвонков, что в последствии привело к разрушении кости вокруг этих винтов. ...Сейчас я инвалид 1-ой группы, лежачая, со страшными болями.


Ужасная история. И практически ничего доказать и наказать врача нет возможности, тк перед операцией бумаги предписываются, по которым доктор ни за что не отвечает. Но есть ещё мораль и совесть, точнее полное её отсутствие у Пекарского.


----------



## Север (3 Май 2019)

Ну в общем по порядку.
Известность Пекарского в Израиле сильно преувеличена. Можно сказать так, что его известность - плод работы некоторых сайтов, и заряженных пиар отделов наиболее одиозных контор по организации медицинского туризма.
Действительно авторитетные спинальные хирурги (среди которых нет русскоязычных), в лучшем случае что-то слышали о Пекарском но не более того. Сам Пекарский д.м.н., не является, сколь нибудь значимых статей, публикаций в авторитетных журналах не имеет. Ну здесь сами можете убедится. Гугл вам в помощь и сайты англоязычных медицинских журналов. Доподлинно известно что данный товарищ сильно завязан на Stryker (k2m), и особенно на продукцию французской компании cousin. Межостистый фиксатор IntraSPINE. Это тот же самый diam, но менее известный, а стало быть его можно продавать пациентам значительно дороже. Почти все хирурги на Западе уже давно наигрались с подобными девайсами. Теория межостистых распорок вступает в прямое противоречие с теорией саггитального баланса. За последней- будущее. Все больше вертебрологов это отчётливо понимают. Но теория и практика для нашего товарища - чушь собачья. Тут деньги. Бизнес. Каждый девайс наш живчик продаёт клиентам от 4 до 6,5 тыс $ (кому как повезёт).



Константин100 написал(а):


> Я конечно извеняюсь но мне отчетливо представилась картина маслом, как любил говариваить Гоцман из к/ф Ликвидация.
> Дело к ночи. Пекарский везет пациента на окраину города в какую то больничку, где его уже ждут какие нибудь Ленчик и Жорик с привоза. Пекарский делает блокаду, забывает про пациента и пытается улизнуть. Тут Ленчик и Жорик вылавливают его и начинается одесский диалог. Потц, кричит ему Жорик. да сам ты потс ему в ответ пекарский. Если ты брал денег как для себе, таки и нам дай как для себе.Беня не делайте мне мозг и т.д. И тутже на глазах перекошеного от боли пачиента начинают размахивая руками делить деньги.
> А если серьезно ну что тут сказать. Жесть. Ад. Это преступники. Админ, прошу не удалять текст. Ничего неприличного тут нет, просто эмоции бьют чере край. И я еще копил денег на операцию у этого пекарского. Бог миловал..


Это состав преступления. Доказать увы невозможно. Записи с камер видеонаблюдения за давностью срока скорее всего удалены. Даже в такой дотошной стране как Израиль. Да и делёж денег этими жуликами (Пекарский и его подельники условные Беня и Жорик) деньги дербанили скорее всего в коридоре.



Туман777 написал(а):


> Я бы с удовольствием! Но физически отомстить опасно, т.к  можно оказаться в израильской тюрьме. Хотя если он приедет в Россию, то здесь можно бы было)) Хотел бы отомстить ему юридически, но пока мне непонятно как доказать его вину.


Как привлечь? Задача сложная. Очень. Главная проблема - практически невозможно получить положительное экспертное заключение от авторитетного, известного в Израиле и за его пределами врача, работающего в этой области медицины. И адвокат нужен коренной израильтянин и главное действующее лицо - эксперт,  тоже коренной израильтянин.
При наличии грамотного адвоката и положительного заключения эксперта, дело,  доведённое до суда, практически без вариантов будет выиграно пациентом. Такова особенность израильских судов. Нр дело даже не в этом. Предание дела огласке поставит крест на профессиональной репутации врача. Тем более если истец не робкий и привлечёт к процессу СМИ, телевидение, блоги. Карьеру врач ответчик закончит фельдшером в кибуце. Максимум. Поэтому ответчик и его страховщики если у них все в порядке с мозгами, стараются любой ценой решить дело в досудебном порядке. В этом случае цель тоже не будет достигнута, т.к. подробности останутся только между врачем и его жертвой.
Поэтому задача привлечения к ответу негодяя для простого россиянина (белоруса, казаха, украинца) дело практически безнадежное.


Мои израильские коллеги сказали мне что свою профессиональную ответственность Пекарский страхует в нескольких компаниях. Наиболее часто в страховой компании Madanes Из кулуарной информации известно что некий сотрудник некой страховой компании, занимающейся страхованием ответственности врачей, назвал Пекарского дословно: «это говёный врач». Я был удивлён формулировкой. Очевидно в обиходе не русскоязычные израильтяне считают это наиболее адекватной заменой русским матам. Но факт остаётся фактом. Мне кажется Пекарский уже давно раздражает медицинское и страховое сообщество большим количеством скандальных операций. Думаю 60-80% этих операций не имеют чётких медицинских показаний. Это мягко сказано. Просто бизнес.


----------



## Север (4 Май 2019)

elena2015 написал(а):


> Очень хочу, чтобы нашли те люди, у которых хватит сил и здоровья отомстить Пекарскому за все наши мучанья.
> Думаю, когда-нибудь это обязательно произойдёт.
> Просто в голове не укладывается весь этот беспредел....


Повторюсь, доказать врачебную халатность крайне сложная задача. Для этого необходимо несколько предварительных условий:
1. Предварительное и окончательное экспертное заключение о факте врачебной халатности.
 2. Время. В среднем дела в сфере «незекин» бояться от 2 до 5 лет.
3. Деньги. 
При положительном заключении (п.1), врач ответчик и страховая компания сделают все чтобы не довести дело до суда. При любом решении суда, даже не в пользу ответчика (что крайне маловероятно), врач понесёт огромные репутационные потери. В случае с Пекарским это означает крах бизнеса, для него и его команды. Кроме того это больно ударит по менеджменту некоторых компаний медицинского туризма, которым Пекарский скорее всего откатывает 15-25% от каждого клиента.

Исходя из всего вышеизложенного, думаю вряд ли найдётся пациент, который сможет пройти весь этот путь. Как говаривал незабвенный вор-карманник по кличке Кошелёк («Место встречи изменить нельзя»), нет у вас методов против Кольки Сапрыкина.
Просто надо быть осторожным. Берегите себя.


----------



## elena2015 (4 Май 2019)

Кто какой витамин Д3 пьёт. У меня сильно болит ки шечник и желудок от всех препар., а Д3 совсем низкий ниже нижней границы намного.
Не могу подобрать


----------



## olenkasolo (4 Май 2019)

@elena2015, как вы сейчас?


----------



## elena2015 (4 Май 2019)

@olenkasolo, похвастаться нечем. После 2-ой операции боли усилились. Конструкция стоит хорошо по снимками.. А мне хуже. Если после 1-ой операции боль обьяснялась нестабильностью металлоконструкции, то сейчас,  вообще, ничего непонятно. Опять в поисках врача.


----------



## olenkasolo (4 Май 2019)

@elena2015, Вы ходите? Как двигаетесь? Боль постоянная? Вы из какого региона? Могу рекомендовать Круглова в подольском военном госпитале. Хотя бы проконсультируйтесь, а там подумаете.


----------



## elena2015 (5 Май 2019)

@olenkasolo, спасибо за неравнодушие


----------



## doomboom (8 Май 2019)

Почитал тему и стало жутковато, с одной стороны. С другой-не понимаю как довольно финансовосостоятельные люди могут в таких важных вопросах, касающихся своего здоровья поступать так безрассудно, совсем не изучив вопрос перед операцией цена которой-как минимум терпимое качество жизни. Ведь есть все ресурсы..и финансовые и мозговые. У большинства нет например финансового ресурса на изучение вопроса.
пс. Не зря я потратил полгода на выбор нейрохирурга и перелопатил кучу букв в тч. из медлитературы. Израиль, Европа и тд в разрезе рядовой спинальной хирургии меня перестали интересовать примерно через месяц ознакомления с ситуацией, хотя изначально мне данные варианты казались лучшими.
ппс. Для тех, кто стал жертвой "спинального маркетинга" и попал на некачественную услугу-советую на переделку ехать либо в Питер(больничка им.Вредена), либо в Москву(ГКБ №67, НИИ Неврологии РАМН, Склиф,). Естественно и в множестве других больниц работают золотые руки, это только мой личный опыт.
На мой взгляд забугорный выбор специалиста и соотв. финансовые траты оправданы в редких случаях, в больничках, занимающихся какой нибудь редкой патологией длительное время, имеющей какие то свои наработки, техники, которые в силу тех или иных причин еще не докатились до России. Ну или докатились, но ввиду малой выборки пациентов и опыта(в годах) еще невозможно точно прогнозировать скажем так  операционный риск\результат. Рутинная и не очень спинальная хирургия не требует обращения за бугор хотя бы по той простой причине, что в силу особенностей и менталитета там нет такого контакта с врачом как у нас, с переделками там будет сложнее. И все это если ты нарвался на хорошего специалиста, а если на некачественную услугу-дело совсем дрянь. К тому же после первой неудачной операции как правило человек уже вообще ничего не соображает и еще более подвержен болтовне некачественных специалистов по поводу повторной операции. По другому, вероятность того, что в этом состоянии человек взглянет более менее трезво на ситуацию, обратится как минимум еще в 2м специалистам, послушает что скажут они и тп становится еще меньше. И тут цена ошибки становится еще выше ибо всякая спинальная повторная операция это крайне плохо на мой взгляд. Хорошо, если после нее стало на 25-30 процентов лучше в плане качества жизни, но судя по прочитанному даже такой расклад-редкость.

А вообще...меня всегда настораживало, когда кто то или что то из медицины начинает часто мелькать в телевизоре, будь то это реклама мед.препарата или лицо какого то врача(а на заднем фоне шоубизнес или признаки маркетинга).
Вообщем, будьте предельно осторожны.Всем здоровья.


----------



## BBK (8 Май 2019)

@doomboom, всё Вы правильно пишите, но в Европе и Израиле медицина кардинально отличается от нашей. Израильская одна из лучших в мире. Я там был два раза, и поверьте, наши клиники и Израильские, это две огромные разницы. У них совсем другие технологии. И если есть возможность, то, конечно, лучше оперироваться там. Но, как сказал мне один профессор, который осматривал меня после Пекарского, к технологиям нужна ещё голова и руки. Главное не нарваться на такого проходимца как Пекарский.


----------



## doomboom (8 Май 2019)

@BBK, давайте поконкретнее, с примерами, в чем отличие технологий в спинальной хирургии у нас в столичных крупных клиниках от израильских? Приведите хотя бы одно. Я не вижу отличий. Евроремонт в больнице в расчет не берем, он не влияет на результат.


----------



## BBK (9 Май 2019)

@doomboom, то, что прочувствовал на себе и было положительно, это наркоз. Не было отходняка  как после операций у нас. Так же не было проблем со швами, был скотч какой то. Ничего не снимали, сам через месяц сошёл. Система К2М хорошая. И в Киеве сказали, что оптика в Израиле замечательная, у нас такой и близко нет.
Но...Главное это квалификация хирурга. Однако похоже, что встречался и платил я Пекарскому, а оперировал другой доктор. Хотя Пекарский самый дорогой в Ассуте, работа других нх гораздо дешевле. Получается, что пока Пекарский где то спал, или бухал, меня резал другой доктор. Вот это развод. Уверен, что с остальными было тоже самое.

Ход операции:


----------



## doomboom (9 Май 2019)

@BBK, извините, не увидел конкретики. По поводу наркоза Вы к сожалению мыслите старыми стереотипами. После наркоза у меня также не было неприятных ощущений в виде сушняка, тошноты, давления в глазах(весь этот набор зато был после операции по удалению аппендицита в провинциальной местной больнице). Я к тому, что в крупных столичных клиниках уже давно используют все те же самые препараты как и в остальном развитом мире. После операции у меня была боль, но к наркозу она отношения не имеет. Шов естественно косметика , саморассасывающиеся нитки естественно, сейчас его невидно(тут ещё много от организма зависит, мой не склонен к рубцеванию). К2м я не знаю что такое, но если имеется ввиду какая то побрякушка типа Кейджа или стабилизации, то и тут отличий нет, у меня стоит  импортная стабилизация. Её цена в 4 раза превосходит стоим.операции. В плане железок и оборудования отличий нет, все оборудование идентично, также закупается за евро, всеми технологиями и доступами хирурги владеют на должном уровне(эндоскопия и др миниинвазивные доступны). Вообще по поводу оптики, если имеются ввиду микроскопы так огульно болтать нельзя на мой взгляд, (типа там замечательная, а тут не очень), это безосновательная фраза из разряда "вилами по воде". Квалификация хирургов крупных столичных больниц ни в чем не уступает квалификации израильских и любых других европейских. Это все по большей части рутинные операции и впринципе тут какой то особой квалификации не нужно, опять же на мой взгляд.

Касаемо бумажки-странно, что пишутся только имена специалистов. Почему то не указаны препараты, используемые при наркозе. Это то, что бросились в глаза сразу.

Ещё хотел бы высказать своё мнение вот по какому поводу.. Лучшая операция это та, которая не сделана. Так вот в Европе, Израиле и тд зачастую операция делается под "железку" или вообще когда она не требуется( в коммерческих клиниках). Проще говоря вешают лапшу на уши, выкачивают деньги. Это один из самых плохих вариантов. Обратившись в столичную крупную некоммерч больничку Вы не будете нести эти риски. Это крайне важно на мой взгляд.


----------



## Север (9 Май 2019)

Совершенно верно! Вы правы doomboom.
Коль здесь обсуждается деятельность Пекарского, то получается мрачная картина: 1.обычных пациентов, собравших деньги «с миру по нитке», возможно оперирует не он, а стажёры
2. 100% обратившихся к нему обычных простолюдинов -медтуристов, получают обширные, совершенно не обоснованные операции, с применением дорогих девайсов. Элементарные медицинские показания в подавляющем большинстве случаев  просто отсутствуют.
3. Процветает система откатов, чёрного кэша.
4. Грубо нарушается Закон Государства Израиль «О правах больного». Искалеченные, обобранные до нитки пациенты бросаются на произвол судьбы.
Теперь об одном интересном моменте: 
Операции известных медийных персонажей у этого самого Пекарского. 
1.Я лично видел  Миронова на презентации в ЦИТО, в бытность его директором этого заведения. Он шлепал ступней как водолаз ластой. Спросил у врачей, мол как так? Ответ поразил: зачем то поперся к этому Пекарскому. Сейчас при упоминании этой фамилии глухо себе под нос бормочет проклятья. 
2.Плющенко.  После неоднократных операций у этого Пекарского, поехал в Германию, где получал консультациии у нескольких спинальных хирургов в т.ч. Ritter-Lang (Потстдам)
Вопрос: если все так хорошо, то зачем поехал? 
Мне честно говоря вообще не понятно. У богатых  медийных персонажей есть личные врачи, пресс-службы, службы безопасности. Куда они смотрят? 
Мне кажется сколько веревочке не виться... Все равно найдётся пострадавший - боец по характеру. С сильной волей, и желанием добится правды. И тогда плотину прорвёт.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (9 Май 2019)

Написал в этой теме после нескольких персональных обращений прояснить ситуацию с хирургом Ильей Пекарским. Долго не хотел отвечать по той элементарной для меня причине что обсуждение человека за его спиной является грубейшим нарушением этики и порядочности. Но изучив все отзывы увидел столько ерунды и заблуждений что все таки решил написать как ситуация видится с точки зрения представителя израильской медицины



Начну с того что Илью я знаю лично по крайней мере в течении 15 лет или чуть больше. Мы примерно в одно время сдавали экзамен на право работать врачом с разницей в 1 год проходили стажировку в Pain Clinic вместе работали в госпитале Asuta и в Herzlia Medical Center. В принципе - в Израиле ВСЕ врачи одной специальности знают друг друга. По данным Минздрава Израиля сегодня в стране работают 266 хирургов-ортопедов из них 174 специализируются на проведение спинальных операций и 131 имеют лицензию на занятие частной практики. Русскоязычных специалистов из этих 131 примерно каждый пятый то есть около 40 человек. Из них Илья является пусть и не самым лучшим но и далеко не самым худшим хирургом



Далее - Илья является лицензированным ортопедом. Он закончил специализацию по спинальной хирургии в середине 90-х годов и получил право на занятие частной практикой в начале 2000-х годов. На сегодняшний день у него заключен контракт на работу в 3-х коммерческих клиниках Израиля и четырех больничных кассах  - Клалит, Меухедет, Макаби и Леуми. Большинство пациентов Ильи составляют израильтяне. Всего Илья проводит в год около сотни операций на позвоночнике из них туристов из России в его практике сегодня от силы  15-20 человек в год.  Раньше до кризиса в России их было больше (особенно после операции Плющенко) - но даже в самые "жирные" года туристы из стран СНГ составляли менее половины его клиентов



Говоря о квалификации Ильи я могу лишь сказать что как и у любого врача у него бывают свои успехи и свои неудачи. Есть пациенты которые не довольны его работой и таких не мало. Но не меньшее количество пациентов благодарны Илье и считают его отличным врачом. Истина как всегда где то посередине.



Теперь что касается желающих судиться с Ильей - для начала они должны определится с возможным обвинением. Сразу скажу что практически нет ни единого шанса поставить Илье в упрек обвинение в халатности или врачебной ошибке. Что такое в Израиле судебное определение  "халатность врача"? Это  "юридическое понятие, означающее предоставление небрежной или ненадлежащей медицинской помощи медицинским работником или медицинским учреждением, в результате которого здоровью больного или пациента нанесен ущерб"  (https://pravo.israelinfo.co.il/articles/halat/700). Неудачный исход операции не является врачебной халатностью при условии что был соблюден установленный протокол лечения. Другими словами: если пациенту были проведены положенные при данном диагнозе анализы проведены необходимые консультации специалистов назначено определенное диагнозом лечение - это не может быть признано врачебной халатностью независимо от полученного результата. Доказать халатность врача с таким опытом работы и стажем как у Пекарского в израильском суде достаточно сложно но если это будет сделано - то выигравшая сторона может рассчитывать на многомиллионную компенсацию (обычно такие иски только начинаются с суммы в несколько миллионов шекелей). Нужно также заметить что израильские юристы в этих случаях почти всегда работают БЕСПЛАТНО для пациента - получая свой гонорар в оговоренном заранее проценте от суммы компенсации



Что касается врачебной ошибки то это еще более недоказуемое обвинение. Врачебная ошибка в израильском законодательстве - это неправильное деяние врача в профессиональной деятельности при отсутствии вины" (https://pravo.israelinfo.co.il/articles/halat/700). Неправильное деяние в основном означает отступление от принятого стандарта лечения. Если при данном диагнозе одним из вариантов лечения является проведение оперативного вмешательства - врач имеет полное право выполнения операции. Пациент может согласиться с предложенным лечением или оспорить его но в любом случае речь не будет идти о врачебной ошибке до тех пор пока врач не отклоняется от стандарта. Учитывая что при диагнозе грыжа м/п диска операция является одним из основных вариантов лечения - обвинить Илью в назначении необоснованной операции практически нереально



В чем  Илью можно было бы обвинить на самом деле - это в получении оплаты операции в обход больничной кассы и неуплате налогов (ЕСЛИ подобное действие действительно было). Невыдача фискального чека является одним из самых тяжелых преступлений в современном мире а сокрытие доходов является уголовным нарушением. Помните за что посадили известного гангстера Аль Капоне? Не за убийство и не за организацию рэкета а за неуплату налогов. ЕСЛИ подобное нарушение закона будет доказано в отношении Ильи Пекарского - это значит для него штраф в размере 300% от заявленной суммы (10% из которой пойдет в качестве компенсации заявителю). Если сумма сокрытых денег превысит 7 тысяч долларов - против врача будет выдвинуто обвинение в уголовном преступлении - что повлечет с собой как минимум запрет на занятие врачебной деятельностью на несколько лет или даже тюремное заключение сроком до 10 лет ( https://www.9tv.co.il/news/2016/03/21/223249.html)



Причем для обвинения в сокрытии доходов пациенту не нужно присутствовать в Израиле или знать иврит или искать эксперта или нанимать адвоката - достаточно послать по почте заверенное у нотариуса заявление в израильскую налоговую службу (Mas Ahnasa). ЕСЛИ расследование службы налогового управления (а оно всегда проводится очень тщательно в отношении русскоязычных граждан Израиля) покажет обоснованность заявления - карьера Пекрарского будет погублена на многие годы если не навсегда (в зависимости от количества зафиксированных случаев и суммы денег). Но если выяснится что обвинение было ложным - у заявителя будут большие проблемы (для граждан России это может быть например запрет на посещение стран ЕС)



Так что если кто либо из отписавшихся здесь ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО неудовлетворен результатами лечения у Ильи Пекарского - он может потребовать материальной компенсации в израильском суде (все расходы будут оплачены проигравшей стороной) и получить солидную компенсацию (суммы которой вполне хватит и внукам и правнукам) или по крайней мере получить возврат части потраченных денег через налоговое управление. Но лично я бы рекомендовал сначала обратится к Илье в письменной форме, составив на иврите требование о досудебной компенсации у любого русскоязычного израильского адвоката (услуга стоит 600 шекелей) и перечислив все жалобы. Можно это сделать и не выходя из дома - по интернету. Скорее всего этого будет достаточно. Выбрать понравившегося адвоката можно на любом профессиональном сайте - например https://pravo.israelinfo.co.il/advocate/



Теперь что касается моего мнения обоснованности медицинского туризма в Израиль из России. По приглашению российской клиники ММЦ ОДА я работал в Москве в 2015-2016 годах. Приходилось бывать и в других московских клиниках - институте Бурденко, институте Склифосовского, 1-й градской больнице, ЦИТиО. Во всех этих клиниках стоит современное высокотехнологическое оборудование ничем не уступающее оснащению лучших израильских клиник (а в ОДЕ оснащение даже получше будет - могу сравнивать как профессиональный ортопед). По уровню квалификации врачей тоже не могу сказать ничего дурного в сторону московских коллег: есть среди них и лучше чем в Израиле есть и хуже. В среднем - израильский врач примерно равен врачу центральных московских клиник. Но вот результаты лечения все таки отличаются. Почему?



То что увидел я - в первую очередь разница вызвана назначаемыми препаратами. Схема лечения в Израиле и в России чаще всего одинаковая но в Израиле назначают только оригинальные медикаменты а в России часто используют так называемые дженерики (особенно в случае назначения дорогостоящих препаратов). Отсюда большее число побочных реакций и осложнений. Кроме того в России почти всегда курс препаратов на 25-30% короче чем в Израиле (возможно это связано с ограничениями со стороны страховых компаний). Есть и еще одна особенность которую я заметил но объяснить не могу: в России хорошо оперируют но хуже выхаживают пациентов. То есть основная разница с Израилем заключена в послеоперационном этапе. Хотя конечно раз на раз не приходится. В той же ОДЕ (может быть и в других клиниках тоже - но я пишу только о тех случаях когда был свидетелем лично) уровень оказания медицинской помощи не уступает израильскому. Но в ЦЕЛОМ - все таки в Израиле шансов на положительный результат лечения будет на мой взгляд выше.



И еще одна особенность о которой я бы хотел высказаться в этой теме: существует такое понятие как врачебная этика. В Израиле она развита достаточно сильно поэтому я не могу представить себе ситуацию когда один израильский специалист стал бы публично высказывать критику в отношении другого специалиста. За реплику "Пекарский - говняный врач" вполне можно быть исключенным из профсоюза врачей (Хистрадрут рафуи) что автоматически повлечет отказу в сотрудничестве всех клиник и больничных касс. Но и хвалить друг друга среди врачей в Израиле тоже не принято. Поэтому мой отзыв можно считать в достаточной степени объективным (насколько понятие "объективность" применима в профессиональной сфере).



Всем добра!


----------



## doomboom (9 Май 2019)

@Доктор Живаго, люблю конкретику... Приведите примеры дженериков, которые назначают после спинальных операции у нас взамен оригиналов? Там идут по моему стандартные схемы из нпвс, миорелаксантов, сосудистых препаратов. Иногда витамины в до кучи. У этих препаратов и дженериков то нет. То, что кто то гонит пребывание в стационаре к неким неадекватномалым стандартам в России после операции(по другому-не долечивают в больничке)-согласен. Мне например было мало дней пребывания в стационаре, при выписке с трудом ходил из за боли. А кто то бегает уже на второй день, тут ещё индивид.особенности организма решают. Но в целом то, что пишется в книжках по нейрохирургии в части послеоперационного пребывания в стационаре на мой взгляд не соотв.реалиям., людей выписывают рано. НО! При всем при этом это в ничтожной степени оправдывает валютные счёта за лечения за бугром. Если пациент обладает хотя бы минимальными мозгами-без труда долечится дома, продолжая принимать выписанные препараты и не нарушая рекомендации врачей. А ещё у нас есть квоты на ВМП по спинальной части, не нужно об этом забывать.

Что то я стал смахивать на рекламщика нашей медицины, хотя у меня после операции развился нейропатич болевой синдром и вообщем то её можно причислить к fbss в какой то степени. Но у меня случай сам по себе идиотский был. А учитывая послеоперационное мрт, энмг при драться не к чему. Нейропатическая боль это вообще штука рандомная после подобных вмешательств, я просто попал не в ту статистику. Много предположений на эту тему, то точно ничего сказать невозможно на данном этапе развития медицины. И даже при всем при этом я не изменил мнения относительно качества предоставленной мне помощи и вообще о российской нейрохирургии.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (9 Май 2019)

doomboom написал(а):


> люблю конкретику... Приведите примеры дженериков, которые назначают после спинальных операции у нас взамен оригиналов? Там идут по моему стандартные схемы из нпвс, миорелаксантов, сосудистых препаратов.


Из тех что я знаю: в Израиле применяется в качестве НПВС швейцарский Вольтарен - в России чаще применяют его дженерик российского производства Диклофенак. Вместо американского спазмолитика Флексин - российский дженрерик Сирдалуд или Тизанил иногда чешский Мидокалм. Вместо швейцарского Бедодека антиневралгика - российский дженерик цикомин или цианокобаламин.

Я не говорю что российские дженерики плохие (особенно если учитывать соотношение цена/качества) но они часто уступают по своей эффективности оригинальным препаратам. Особенно это заметно в практике применения противоопухолевой терапии...


----------



## doomboom (9 Май 2019)

@Доктор Живаго, хм, я не совсем видимо в теме дженериков) Хотя перечисленные препараты безусловно достойного качества, принимал все, за исключением витамина в, предпочёл комбилипен. Побочек не было. Одно время колол вольтарен вместо диклофенака, когда длительно и без омеза, то субъективно от него начинает болеть желудок после 5 но укола, от нашего диклофенака после 3го. ) как то так. Ну чтож, кто желает - может купить оригиналы вместо дженериков конечно. В некоторых случаях наверное это оправдано. Хотя если препарат не подошёл, то не подойдёт ни оригинал, ни дженерик имхо.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (9 Май 2019)

doomboom написал(а):


> Хотя если препарат не подошёл, то не подойдёт ни оригинал, ни дженерик и


Я хочу заранее принести извинения модераторам и топикстартеру за обсуждение темы не имеющей отношения к Илье Пекарскому но Ваше замечание требует объяснения с медицинской точки зрения - а открывать ради одного ответа отдельную тему будет нецелесообразно

Представьте себе гипотетический случай когда врач читает утвержденный стандарт американской ассоциации ортопедов по лечению пациентов например с острым мышечно-фасциальным болевым синдромом (МФБС). Там сказано что при таком диагонзе необходимо назначить перорально курс Вольтарена по 75 мг в течении 10 дней. Что врач и делает. Но речь то шла об швейцарском Вольтарене! А для российского Диклофенака при равных условиях необходимо было увеличить дозировку до 150 мг а курс до 15 дней. В результате пациент "не долечивается" а МФБС переходит в хроническую форму.

Во время моей практике в Москве у меня нередко были пациенты с абсолютно правильно поставленным диагнозом которым назначали абсолютно правильное по международным стандартам лечение - с неудовлетворительным результатом. И почти всегда речь шла о лечении дженериками укороченным курсом. Все что я делал в таких случаях - назначал терапию оригинальными препаратами (благо одним из преимуществ работы в ММЦ ОДА были прямые поставки международных производителей) более длительным курсом - и в большинстве случаев это приводило к положительному результату. Но это не было моей заслугой.

Лечить можно одинаково эффективно и оригинальными препаратами и дженериками - но нужно учитывать их разную эффективность и вносить необходимые поправки в курс терапии. А многие врачи (особенно предпочитающие лечить по международным стандартам)  этого не делают...


----------



## Север (9 Май 2019)

Доктор Живаго написал(а):


> Всего Илья проводит в год около сотни операций на позвоночнике из них туристов из России в его практике сегодня от силы 15-20 человек в год.


Любопытно. Сайты фирм предлагающих услуги по медицинскому туризму озвучивают цифру 40-60 операций в месяц. Ну да бог с ними. Они могут и наврать. 
100 операций с год, это примерно 10 операций в месяц (с учётом отпуска). Заштатный российский спинальный хирург из Задрищенской областной больницы оперирует больше.
Так что тут позвольте усомнится.

Мнение о Пекарском было высказано не публично. Там было ещё много чего сказано. 

В чем я действительно с вами согласен уважаемый доктор Живаго, это  в том, что доказать халатность практически невозможно. И именно по причине невозможности получить экспертное заключение по делу. Они действительно все друг друга знают.

И вот ещё что интересно: имя Пекарского загадочными образом исчезло из списков врачей одной из самых известных контор медтуризма - Манор Медикал. Именно через эту компанию я когда -то рассматривал Пекарского в качестве хирурга для своего стеноза и листеза. Пробивка через коллег (одна известная израильская компания) подтвердила что Пекарский работает только с Манор. 
Что бы это могло значить?
Хотя конечно лично у меня к Пекарскому нет никаких претензий. Я пока ищу своего хирурга, но знаю точно что он будет или из Мск (где сейчас работаю) или из родного спб (я сам из Луги)


----------



## Доктор Живаго (9 Май 2019)

Север написал(а):


> Сайты фирм предлагающих услуги по медицинскому туризму озвучивают цифру 40-60 операций в месяц.100 операций с год, это примерно 10 операций в месяц (с учётом отпуска). Заштатный российский спинальный хирург из Задрищенской областной больницы оперирует больше.
> Так что тут позвольте усомнится.


Вы не сравнивайте с Россией.... Израиль очень маленькая страна. Все население в этом году едва превысило 9 млн человек (включая детей и новорожденных). 8-10 операций в месяц является средней цифрой для большинства израильских хирургов с узкой специализацией. Ведущие специалисты (к коим Илья Пекарский не принадлежит) делают до 20 операций в месяц. Какие еще 40-60? Эта цифра на ВЕСЬ Израиль, наверное 


Север написал(а):


> Пробивка через коллег (одна известная израильская компания) подтвердила что Пекарский работает только с Манор.


Может быть - с "Менора"? Я знаю что из России к нему посылают на лечение "ТалексМедТур".

Вообще то Илья работает со всеми компаниями имеющими договор с клиниками "Асута" и "Герцлия Медикал Центр" - это не считая тех пациентов которые обращаются в отделы медицинского туризма напрямую минуя посредников. Другое дело что в последнее время количество туристов из России сильно сократилось по объективным причинам и многие компании сокращаются или закрываются - но это касается не только одного Пекарского.


----------



## конст2013 (10 Май 2019)

@Доктор Живаго, Что касается врачебной ошибки то это еще более недоказуемое обвинение. Врачебная ошибка в израильском законодательстве - это неправильное деяние врача в профессиональной деятельности при отсутствии вины" (https://pravo.israelinfo.co.il/articles/halat/700). Неправильное деяние в основном означает отступление от принятого стандарта лечения. Если при данном диагнозе одним из вариантов лечения является проведение оперативного вмешательства - врач имеет полное право выполнения операции. Пациент может согласиться с предложенным лечением или оспорить его но в любом случае речь не будет идти о врачебной ошибке до тех пор пока врач не отклоняется от стандарта. Учитывая что при диагнозе грыжа м/п диска операция является одним из основных вариантов лечения - обвинить Илью в назначении необоснованной операции практически нереально.
*Да здесь я с вами полностью согласен обвинить его в этом не получится и он это прекрасно знает!!!*


----------



## doomboom (10 Май 2019)

Для страховки пациентов (тех, кто не желает разобраться хотя бы в первом приближении в вопросе перед операцией, о чем я писал выше)неплохо бы было создать какой нибудь алгоритм... Ну например человек приходит на мёд.экспертизу(комиссию), ему проводят обследование, определяют неврологический статус по междунар.шкале. С этим заключением и др.бумажками он идёт к нейрохирургу, оперируется. Далее можно скажем ввести определённый период ожидания для разных спин.патологий(период вероятного восстановления), после которого человек вновь проходит экспертизу(комиссию), ему также определяют неврологический.статус. И по итогу ,в зависимости от того съехал он вниз или нет после операции по международной шкале ему выплачивается страховка. А уже по кол-ву таких страховых случаев хирургу присваивается рейтинг, который должен быть общедоступен. На основе этого рейтинга пациент выбирает хирурга, а не через призму маркетинга и тп. Таким образом шарлатаны постепенно отсеятся сами, но и ценник у реальных специалистов вырастет конечно. Значительно уменьшится риск для пациента.Это первое что пришло мне в голову, прошу строго не судить, алгорттмы можно придумать разные, а махать кулаками после драки как тут многие пытаются делать имно бесполезно, тем более против врачей. Все имно.

По сути у всех хирургов  бывают ошибки и если бы "система" так легко позволяла зацепить  хирурга после неудачной операции  в административной или что ещё хуже - плоскости  уголовной ответственности, то их ряды бы заметно поредели и непонятно какая бы осталась по итогу выборка по соотношению хороших/не очень специалистов.все имно.


----------



## BBK (10 Май 2019)

@Доктор Живаго, подскажите, пожалуйста, вот ситуация : после первой операции я заплатил Пекарскому 15000 долларов. Перед второй операцией 6000 долларов. Перед второй операцией взяли сумму заранее видимо потому, что боялись, что результат будет отрицательный и денег не получат, поэтому подстраховались. Естественно чеков мне никто не давал. Эти суммы его личные гонорары, все расходы по Ассуте и Герцелии оплачивались через больничную кассу.
Эта ситуация является поводом, чтобы Налоговая служба Израиля провела проверку по поводу уплаты налогов?
И ещё вопрос.
Перед операцией встретились с Пекарским. Ещё раз оговорили сумму и обсудили ход операции.
Оперировать конечно должен был Пекарский, так как гонорары у него выше чем у других хирургов.
И платил я эту сумму именно за то, что бы меня оперировал Пекарский.
Но в описании операции написано, что хирург какой то LEONID, а Пекарский ассистент.
То есть первую операцию мне делал не Пекарский, а кто то другой.
Второй раз да, Пекарский был хирургом. Видимо пытался исправить то, что наоперировал  LEONID.
Это нормальная ситуация, когда платишь за одного хирургу, а оперирует другой?


----------



## Север (10 Май 2019)

ВВК то что вы описываете, попадает под свод уголовных законов Израиля. Мне интересно что ответит уважаемый доктор Живаго. Но сразу скажу, доказать что либо будет практически невозможно. Вот если бы вы оплатили банковской картой. Но это мечты.
Интересна фишка с «ассистентом». На практике это выглядит следующим образом:
- Пекарский может появится на операции в середине процесса. А может в конце. А может вообще не появится. Но.... он всегда появляется на след день после операции, стремительно входя в палату с классическим врачебным «нус голубчик, как у нас дела» и т.п. Деловито с характерным еврейским говором, насвистывая что то под нос, он вероятно осматривает шов, всем своим видом и действиями подчёркивая свою полную причастность к проведённой накануне операции.
Однако и здесь ему не представляется возможным что-либо предъявить. 
Причина? Внимательно читайте своё Согласие на операцию. Там чёрным по белому на русском языке написано дословно:
«Пациенту не гарантируется проведение операции, конкретным хирургом».  Вы все не глядя,  подписываете это согласие, стало быть заранее соглашаетесь на замену хирурга.

p.s. не пытайтесь возразить, дескать у меня этого не было. Было! У всех было. Просто это извечное  русское раздолбайство и невнимательность.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (11 Май 2019)

BBK написал(а):


> @Доктор Живаго, подскажите, пожалуйста, вот ситуация : после первой операции я заплатил Пекарскому 15000 долларов. Перед второй операцией 6000 долларов. Перед второй операцией взяли сумму заранее видимо потому, что боялись, что результат будет отрицательный и денег не получат, поэтому подстраховались. Естественно чеков мне никто не давал. Эти суммы его личные гонорары, все расходы по Ассуте и Герцелии оплачивались через больничную кассу.
> Эта ситуация является поводом, чтобы Налоговая служба Израиля провела проверку по поводу уплаты налогов?


Да - является. ЕСЛИ Вам не выдали чеков - это вовсе не естественно.

Все "личные гонорары" врача подлежат обязательному декларированию в налоговой службе - о чем свидетельствует выданный пациенту "heshbonit mas". Если Вам не выдали чека но взяли оплату (абсолютно не важно каким образом: наличными чеком или по карте) - это является административным нарушением и наказывается штрафом в сумме 300% от незадекларированной суммы. Если врач затем самостоятельно не укажет полученный доход в налоговой декларации - это является уголовным преступлением и карается лишением свободы сроком до 10 лет.


BBK написал(а):


> Перед операцией встретились с Пекарским. Ещё раз оговорили сумму и обсудили ход операции.
> Оперировать конечно должен был Пекарский, так как гонорары у него выше чем у других хирургов.
> И платил я эту сумму именно за то, что бы меня оперировал Пекарский.
> Но в описании операции написано, что хирург какой то LEONID, а Пекарский ассистент.
> ...


Это не этично но не возбраняется законом.


Север написал(а):


> Но сразу скажу, доказать что либо будет практически невозможно. Вот если бы вы оплатили банковской картой. Но это мечты.


Как ни странно - это доказывается довольно легко.

Необходимо подать нотариально заверенную жалобу в налоговое управление Израиля (с точным указанием всех обстоятельств дела/времени/возможных свидетелей/полными паспортными данными/ адресами и т.д. и т.п.). На основании этой жалобы налоговое управление оценит сумму доходов подозреваемого и сравнит её с расходами.

Например: человек декларирует доходы за год 200 тысяч шекелей при этом покупая новую квартиру или машину на сумму 250 тысяч долларов - если он не сможет отчитаться за разницу в 50 тысяч шекелей его вина считается доказанной. В Израиле очень легко отследить финансовые операции практически любого гражданина (торговцев наркотиками и проституток я в расчет не беру). Например в Израиле нельзя совершить покупку за наличные суммой выше 10 тысяч шекелей - только посредством банковского платежа или кредитной картой. Поэтому все более-менее крупные траты или покупки фиксируются с привязкой к конкретному человеку

Конечно можно обойти при желании любую систему (отмыть деньги через заграничные офшоры/оформить липовое наследство или фиктивный выигрыш в казино) - но это нужно быть уже совсем криминальным элементом. Я не думаю чтобы врач этим занимался.



BBK написал(а):


> Перед второй операцией 6000 долларов.чеков мне никто не давал.


ЕСЛИ этот факт будет доказан то Вам будет положен возврат 600 долларов а обвиняемый будет наказан штрафом в сумме 18 тысяч долларов

А если бы сумма была 7 тысяч долларов и более - его лишили бы права заниматься частной практикой на несколько лет

Но если бы Я был в роли пациента которому врач не выдал чек - я бы поступил иначе:

Я бы написал врачу письмо в котором указал бы что я недоволен качеством оказанной мне услуги. В том числе потому что мне не была выдана квитанция оплаты услуг (kabala). Что невыдача квитанции является нарушением законодательства и что я намерен сделать заявление в налоговую службу (mas ahnasa). Что у меня имеются свидетели передачи денег. И что я предлагаю врачу вернуть мне ВСЮ полученную сумму.

Это письмо я бы перевел на иврит (услуги переводчика 100 шекелей в любой нотариальной конторе) и послал врачу заказным письмом с уведомлением о вручении (doar rashum). Почти всегда после получения такого письма врач (ЕСЛИ он действительно виновен) предпочтет вернуть 100% суммы чем привлечь внимание налогового управления и заплатить 300% в лучшем случае.

Это ни в коем случае НЕ руководство к действию - но я бы поступил именно так


----------



## BBK (11 Май 2019)

@Доктор Живаго, огромное Вам спасибо за развёрнутые ответы!
Думаю, что можно попробовать доказать факт получения Пекарским 15000 и 6000 дол., так как есть переписка, и там эти суммы указаны. Но можно действительно начать с письма. Только вот где взять адрес на который отправлять письмо Пекарскому. Или писать на адрес клиник, Ассуты и Герцелии?


----------



## Доктор Живаго (11 Май 2019)

Писать на адрес клиники нет смысла потому что клиника всего лишь предоставляет хирургу в аренду операционный зал и оборудование для работы (поэтому Вы оплачиваете 2 счета - один за услуги клиники и второй за услуги врача). Вести поиски врача или передавать ему документы администрация клиники не обязана и не будет. Это 2 разные структуры.

Но Вы ведь как то вышли на израильского врача? У Вас должны быть координаты посредника который оформлял договор на лечение - поиск врача и урегулирование возникшего конфликта является прямой обязанностью посредника (он за это берет свой процент). Также адрес врача в обязательном порядке указывается на бланке фискального чека который Вам обязаны были выдать. Многие врачи указывают свой телефон на печати которую ставят под всеми документами или в шапке бланка - по этому телефону можно узнать адрес врача в телефонном справочнике (dapey zahav). Можно узнать телефон врача по его имени и фамилии в центральной информационной службе Израиля (sherut mida) по телефону 144. В самом крайнем случае можно обратится за помощью к частному детективу который в течении часа предоставит Вам всю необходимую информацию - стоимость подобной услуги 500 шекелей.

В общем нет никаких трудностей узнать в Израиле телефон и адрес любого человека включая президента или премьер министра.


----------



## BBK (11 Май 2019)

Да, написал посреднику. Не факт, что ответит, но есть другие варианты, если что) Спасибо Вам!


----------



## Доктор Живаго (11 Май 2019)

Да не за что!

Если все обстоит как Вы рассказали у Вас отличные шансы по крайней мере вернуть потраченные деньги. 15 000 долларов в обход кассы  это практически гарантированный реальный срок для врача и лишение лицензии. Если бы пациент обратился ко мне с таким обвинением и действительно имел для этого основания я бы не стал говниться и отдал бы ему всю сумму и даже больше. Хотя я  не стал бы брать у пациента из рук более 6 тысяч долларов... все что больше только через посредников. 

В общем - выздоравливайте


----------



## Pavel82 (12 Май 2019)

@Доктор Живаго, добрый день. Если я правильно понял вы израильский доктор владеющий русским языком. У меня есть давняя проблема которая меня беспокоит. Каким образом с вами можно связаться и попасть к вам на приём?


----------



## Доктор Живаго (12 Май 2019)

@Pavel82, извините - я не занимаюсь медицинским туризмом и не оказываю медицинских услуг не гражданам Израиля.

Но как только у меня появится свободное время я обязательно создам отдельную тему посвященную медицинскому туризму и особенностям оказания платных медицинских услуг в Израиле - на которой постараюсь ответить на все интересующие Вас вопросы


----------



## olenkasolo (3 Июн 2019)

BBK написал(а):


> @doomboom, то, что прочувствовал на себе и было положительно, это наркоз. Не было отходняка  как после операций у нас. Так же не было проблем со швами...


Операция 9 мес назад. Отходняка от наркоза не было, встаешь, и в голове вполне ясно. Швы не снимали тоже. Не вижу разницы...


----------



## Oxi83 (25 Июн 2019)

@doomboom, добрый день. А во Вредена у кого оперировались?


----------



## doomboom (26 Июн 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> @doomboom, добрый день. А во Вредена у кого оперировались?


Я там не оперировался, но общался со спец.,перед операцией,  в частности с Пташниковым.Д.А.


----------



## Oxi83 (26 Июн 2019)

doomboom написал(а):


> Я там не оперировался, но общался со спец.,перед операцией,  в частности с Пташниковым.Д.А.


Да, про Пташникова тоже слышала. Он первый кто заменил 5 шейных позвонков у онкобольного. Нашла его в инстаграмме, и мне показалось, что он больше специализируется по сколиозам и смещениям, чем по грыжам. Во Вредена ещё хвалят Руденко. Я не очень поняла из переписки, вы сначала были у Пташникова на консультации, но в итоге поехали к Пекарскому? Или уже после неудачной операции  Пекарского были потом у Пташникова?

@doomboom, про цену блокады в Израиле я в шоке! Даже в Москве таких цен нет. Препараты везде одинаковые для блокады...и если это суставная блокада, то она должна проводиться под рентгеном.в итоге вы потратили сумму хорошей машины , а здоровье не восстановили. Я вам желаю найти честного и рукастого нейрохирурга, который все исправит.


----------



## doomboom (26 Июн 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Да, про Пташникова тоже слышала. Он первый кто заменил 5 шейных позвонков у онкобольного. Нашла его в инстаграмме, и мне показалось, что он больше специализируется по сколиозам и смещениям, чем по грыжам. Во Вредена ещё хвалят Руденко. Я не очень поняла из переписки, вы сначала были у Пташникова на консультации, но в итоге поехали к Пекарскому? Или уже после неудачной операции  Пекарского были потом у Пташникова?


Я не оперировался ни у того, ни у другого. Все, что я делал-это общался со специалистами из разных крупных клиник, по итогу выбрал себе оперирующего хирурга и соотв.больничку. Израиль и забугор я вообще отмел почти сразу, для подобных операций туда ехать нецелесообразно на мой взгляд.


Oxi83 написал(а):


> @doomboom, про цену блокады в Израиле я в шоке! Даже в Москве таких цен нет. Препараты везде одинаковые для блокады...и если это суставная блокада, то она должна проводиться под рентгеном.в итоге вы потратили сумму хорошей машины , а здоровье не восстановили. Я вам желаю найти честного и рукастого нейрохирурга, который все исправит.


Я не потратил на операции ни копейки в кассу, они делались мне по квотам. Вы меня с кем то путайте.


----------



## Oxi83 (26 Июн 2019)

@doomboom,  ой , простите. Я перепутала вас с автором)) а почему не остались у Пташникова и как он вам вообще как врач на консультации?) все по делу говорил?  И у кого  в итоге оперировались и что оперировали?

Увидела недавно на что подписываются врачи в соц. сетях. Одним из первых вышел аккаунт юриста по мед.помощи, ну да...это видимо актуально для оперирующих врачей.  Понравился мне тут один коммент про то , как бандита оперировали . Плохо сделаешь накажем...вот это я понимаю мотивация для врача


----------



## olenkasolo (29 Июн 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> @doomboom,  ой , простите. Я перепутала вас с автором)) а почему не остались у Пташникова и как он вам вообще как врач на консультации?) все по делу говорил?  И у кого  в итоге оперировались и что оперировали?
> 
> Увидела недавно на что подписываются врачи в соц. сетях. Одним из первых вышел аккаунт юриста по мед.помощи, ну да...это видимо актуально для оперирующих врачей.  Понравился мне тут один коммент про то , как бандита оперировали . Плохо сделаешь накажем...вот это я понимаю мотивация для врача


Хреновая это мотивация. Лучше вообще отказать тогда.


----------



## Oxi83 (29 Июн 2019)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Хреновая это мотивация. Лучше вообще отказать тогда.


Думаю в этом случае отказ не принимается.


----------



## Север (30 Июн 2019)

Вообще то это тема про Пекарского и его,  судя по отзывам, кривые руки. Но если дело коснулось Вредена, то сам Пташников и некоторые хирурги его отделения хорошо знакомы с результатами «операций» нашего «одного из лучших в мире вертебрологов». Они понимают о чем я. Через Вредена,  прошли  по меньшей мере 20 жертв за последние несколько лет. Кроме того несколько десятков покалеченнвх пациентов получили консультации. Причём почерк один и тот же: 
1.чрезмерная хирургическая активность в канале и на элементах задней опорной структуры. Практически полное их разрушение. 
2. Неправильно (не корректно) размещённые винты
3. Почти всем (95%) пациентам, без чётких мед показаний, Пекарский ставил Диамы (или его модификации). Причём нарушая рекомендации компаний производителей этих девайсов, игнорируя фиксацию Диамов тесьмой. А для того , чтобы это дерьмо держалось в межоститом промежутке он просто ставил их на 1-2 размера больше. У пациентов это вызывало мучительную боль вследствие деформации остистых или локальный кифоза.

Кроме того, большой опыт повторных операций после Пекарского имеется в Самаре у хирурга Сергеева.


----------



## olenkasolo (30 Июн 2019)

Товарищи, ну если столько негативных случаев, откуда растут ноги его популярности? Что аж Плющенко к нему ездит?


----------



## aspirant (30 Июн 2019)

@Север,  подскажите где можно увидеть отзывы операций  после Германии


----------



## BBK (30 Июн 2019)

olenkasolo написал(а):


> Товарищи, ну если столько негативных случаев, откуда растут ноги его популярности? Что аж Плющенко к нему ездит?


Плющенко уже к нему не ездит, в этом году оперировался в Москве. А сразу после операции у пекарского Плющенко был в Германии, пытался исправить то, что пекарский наоперировал, но ему отказали. Об этом уже писали на форуме.

На днях был в Харькове, со своими проблемами после Пекарского. Общался с нейрохирургами. Очень наслышаны о его деятельности. Двое сказали, что городской голова Харькова тоже к нему обращался после того, что с ним случилось. Результат очевиден - инвалидное кресло. Очень хорошо помог.


----------

